# Spider-taur legs



## HereKittyKitty (Oct 10, 2014)

I realize that this is a weird and oddly nit-picky question, but I was wondering how many legs people think a spider-taur should have on their bottom part. 

Thinking of a spider-taur as having the bottom half of a spider and a humanoid torso/upper body, how many legs would the bottom half have? Would it be 8, with the arms on the upper half just being extra? Or would it be 6, including the arms as part of the required number of appendages?

I'm guessing I'm going to get a lot of "doesn't matter, do what you want!" responses, but I was curious if anyone had any thoughts on the matter. I recently started thinking about doing a spider-taur character (think along the lines of Quelaag from Dark Souls), and these are the kinds of questions that really stick with me. 

Also, to open up discussion a bit more, what are your thoughts on spider 'sonas in general? Is taur form a good choice, or do you think there is a better way to anthropomorphize arachnids?


----------



## Misomie (Oct 11, 2014)

The Contessa has 6 legs and two arms:






Spiders are cute. Probably better off being feral or they look like monsters. XD


----------



## HereKittyKitty (Oct 11, 2014)

Yeah. I searched the main sight for some inspiration and some of the more anthro stuff was... odd. Just humans basically with a bunch of arms and eyes. Not bad, but not what I was expecting either, and a little off-putting aesthetically.

I like the Contessa's pincer arms.


----------

